# Neapolitan song



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Should every opera singer sing them? Only men or women too? Who is your favorite interpreter?

My personal opinion is that they are essential, especially for Italian singers. They require passion, so cold and analytic singers should avoid them. My favorite is Di Stefano for his passion, diction, attitude, beautiful voice and the feeling you get of Italy and sunshine when he sings them.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

There is a rather strong connection between italian opera and neapolitan song thanks to Enrico Caruso who made both popular around the world at the same time through the power of his eternal voice. I think it's a nice tradition of tenors (but also baritones and sopranos) to include neapolitan song in their concerst, recitals and so on.

Mario Del Monaco talks about this in his last video interview:






My favourite interpreters pretty much depend from the song ...

- In _Tu ca nun chiagne_ I love Corelli (despite his mediocre neapolitan pronunciation; his singing is just too good):






- _Fenesta che lucive_ belongs to Caruso:






- _Core 'ngrato_ to Pippo, vocally at his most wonderful here:






- In _Dicitencello vuje_ i prefer Tito Gobbi over all tenors:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Everyone should sing them! I used to myself. Of course we want to hear the authentic accent.

My happiest Neapolitan discovery (even better than the ice cream) was that my favorite tenor, Tito Schipa, brought the same sensitive musicality and exquisite articulation to this material he brought to everything he sang. He approaches these songs as if they were the highest art; exquisitely shaded phrasing and legato, diction so clear it's as if we're reading it from a book, perfect Neapolitan.
















I hear Schipa as the lyric opposite pole from the giant Caruso, who is still, after a century, unequalled in the sheer majesty of his voice and the immensity of his passion. Core 'ngrato was written for him:
















For my money, in this repertoire there are these two - and then all other tenors.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Good that you mention Tito Schipa, I've been listening to too much heavy dramatic stuff the last few days, a masterful rendition of neapolitan song by the father of all _tenori di grazia_ is exactly what I need now:


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

As Cesare said many singers sing neapolitan songs on their concerts and recitals. Then there is Callas, who said that people want to hear opera not popular songs. Should singers sing them on recitals or not? Are their place on the encores or perhaps right from the start?

I think that singers should sing them since they are popular all around the world. People start clapping after few first notes of o sole mio for instance.

My main problem about recitals are that they can be too short. I mean Beniamino Gigli might perform more than 30 arias/songs per concert, and that was on his farewell tour. And some singers concerts might be perhaps just 10 arias/songs.

What do you think?

Del Monaco's last interview is quite a sad thing to watch. He really was someone who loved singing and performing.

That's the thing about Corelli. His pronunciation of French is horrible, but his singing is just so good, that you don't care.






You know how many threads go off topic in this forum? A lot, but how many by the threads creator? I am hopeless


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Diminuendo said:


> Del Monaco's last interview is quite a sad thing to watch. He really was someone who loved singing and performing.


That's why I love him. The man lived for his art, to serve Verdi, Giordano etc., the moment he couldn't honour their music anymore he died, literally ...


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Everyone should sing them! I used to myself. Of course we want to hear the authentic accent.
> 
> My happiest Neapolitan discovery (even better than the ice cream) was that my favorite tenor, Tito Schipa, brought the same sensitive musicality and exquisite articulation to this material he brought to everything he sang. He approaches these songs as if they were the highest art; exquisitely shaded phrasing and legato, diction so clear it's as if we're reading it from a book, perfect Neapolitan.
> 
> ...


Schipa really is one of the greats. Everybody should listen to him at least once to hear how it's done. Like Di Stefano you could really learn Italian just by listening him.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Diminuendo said:


> As Cesare said many singers sing neapolitan songs on their concerts and recitals. Then there is Callas, who said that people want to hear opera not popular songs. Should singers sing them on recitals or not? Are their place on the encores or perhaps right from the start?
> 
> I think that singers should sing them since they are popular all around the world. People start clapping after few first notes of o sole mio for instance.
> 
> ...


Using popular songs as encores goes way back. People have always enjoyed hearing the greatest voices lavished on tunes they know and love. In Caruso's day popular music still resembled opera enough that "legitimate" singers could often give the best possible renditions. Music has changed, and now we talk about "crossover" and debate whether it's even desirable. For us old-timers, or for anyone who loves the popular song heritage of the past, the idea of our favorite opera singers concluding their programs with them is still a pleasing prospect. Not every singer needs to do it or should, but if they're comfortable with it, I'm for it.

Just the other day I was listening to this 1905 recording of "Home Sweet Home" by Adelina Patti, then in her 60s (no wobbles in this old gal's voice!). The purity of her tone and the sincerity of feeling really got to me.






People ate up sentimental songs like this, and opera singers were happy to oblige. I know this is getting away from Neapolitan song, but listen to the one and only Rosa Ponselle sing Danny Boy:






God, is that amazing. The tone, the diction, the emotion...

I need to stop now. I'm getting weepy.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Using popular songs as encores goes way back. People have always enjoyed hearing the greatest voices lavished on tunes they know and love. In Caruso's day popular music still resembled opera enough that "legitimate" singers could often give the best possible renditions. Music has changed, and now we talk about "crossover" and debate whether it's even desirable. For us old-timers, or for anyone who loves the popular song heritage of the past, the idea of our favorite opera singers concluding their programs with them is still a pleasing prospect. Not every singer needs to do it or should, but if they're comfortable with it, I'm for it.
> 
> Just the other day I was listening to this 1905 recording of "Home Sweet Home" by Adelina Patti, then in her 60s (no wobbles in this old gal's voice!). The purity of her tone and the sincerity of feeling really got to me.
> 
> ...


Legendary singers both of them.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

If you can believe this, I actually prefer to hear Neopolitan songs sung by baritones rather than tenors. I just recently got Dmitri Hvorostovsky's Neopolitan songs CD from years ago ("Passione di Napoli"). I think he sounds wonderful in the songs, possibly because his timbre sounds to me sort of like that of Ettore Bastiannini who was, of course, Italian.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> If you can believe this, I actually prefer to hear Neopolitan songs sung by baritones rather than tenors. I just recently got Dmitri Hvorostovsky's Neopolitan songs CD from years ago ("Passione di Napoli"). I think he sounds wonderful in the songs, possibly because his timbre sounds to me sort of like that of Ettore Bastiannini who was, of course, Italian.


I like that Hvorostovsky CD too. Quite idiomatic for a guy from Siberia!

You got me searching YouTube for some other good ones. How about a cute young Tito Gobbi lip-synching for an adoring ragazza?






Or Bob Merrill with the Breck shampoo girl?






Then there's Ettore Bastianini with the full Stokowski treatment:






And finally, without girl prop or philharmonic, Riccardo Stracciari:






I think you've convinced me that (some) baritones can be just as effective as (some) tenors.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> If you can believe this, I actually prefer to hear Neopolitan songs sung by baritones rather than tenors. I just recently got Dmitri Hvorostovsky's Neopolitan songs CD from years ago ("Passione di Napoli"). I think he sounds wonderful in the songs, possibly because his timbre sounds to me sort of like that of Ettore Bastiannini who was, of course, Italian.


I prefer tenors, but baritones can be very good. Tito Gobbi for me is the best baritone for neapolitan songs. I think his acting abilities with his voice is a benefit for these too.






A sicilian song. I really like this version of it, but could someone explain what is the whipping all about?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I love Neapolitan song. My Dad's family came from that area so it holds some interest for me. :tiphat:


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Here is Sergio Bruni. From what I have read he is highly esteemed in Napoli. He seems to sing every song pretty much the same way, but he is unquestionably great.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Diminuendo said:


> Here is Sergio Bruni. From what I have read he is highly esteemed in Napoli. He seems to sing every song pretty much the same way, but he is unquestionably great.


I don't understand what this guy's doing here. He's a pop singer.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Diminuendo said:


> Here is Sergio Bruni. From what I have read he is highly esteemed in Napoli. He seems to sing every song pretty much the same way, but *he is unquestionably great.*


He's unquestionably on 'quaaludes."

If he did "Livin' La Vida Loca" I'd take him seriously.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I don't understand what this guy's doing here. He's a pop singer.


I just thought that I'd mention him since he is a popular interpreter. And I'm not sure how long this thread will last.

And since this thread didn't have any Caruso or Gigli here is some.











And I have to add some Di Stefano. You can find earlier recordings by him from YouTube, if you can't stand his vocal state on these videos.











I think we should be more grateful to Caruso, Gigli and other early recording artists who started the trend of recording neapolitan songs. Which we can no enjoy hundred years (or less) later.

Oh and I still haven't got over Patti. Absolutely fabulous. She really could have sold houses


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Diminuendo said:


> I just thought that I'd mention him since he is a popular interpreter. And I'm not sure how long this thread will last.
> 
> And since this thread didn't have any Caruso or Gigli here is some.
> 
> ...


Ok, you're forgiven for Sergio Bruni.


----------

